# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  The best restaurants in the world are overwhelmingly European...

## Cimmerianbloke

Here is an article from last year listing the best 50 restaurants in the world. A quick look assures us that if European colonialism and imperialism are from a century or two ago, when it comes to food, Europe still rules the world. And that France is still a superpower...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-number-1.html

----------

